# Bolognese fürs Barbenfischen



## Marco Klann (25. September 2002)

Hallöchen!

Wer kann mir Tipps zum Angeln mit der Bolognese auf Barben geben? Fische zur Zeit nur mit Feederrute auf Barben! Leider kommt man mit der Feederrute schnell an seine Grenzen, wenn man direkt an der Steinpackung von Buhnenkopf fischt! Welche Bolognesruten kann man so empfehlen? Die Rute sollte 6-7 m lang sein und und genügend Reserven haben! Wie sieht es mit der Rollengröße/Rollenhalter aus!
Fische zur Zeit eine Twinpower 3000 xtr mit 0,16, 0,18 und 0,22 Schnur!

Bis denne
Ciao Marco


----------



## Bergi (25. September 2002)

HI!
Warum kommt die Feederrute zu schnell an ihre grenzen?Versuchs doch mal mit ner Heavy feederrute oder du arbeitest im Drill mehr über die Bremse!

Ne Bologneserute auf Barben?Das stelle cih mir etwas extrem vor!Sind die nicht eigentlich etwas weich dafür?

Bergi


----------



## Marco Klann (25. September 2002)

Benutzte zum Barbenfischen eine 3,90 m Heavyfeederrute mit einem Wg von 180g! Komme mit der Feeder am Buhnenkopf an der &quot;Grenze&quot;, da ich an der Steipackung eine schlechte Kontrolle über den Köder habe und deshalb zu oft in der Steinpackung hängen bleibe, wenn ich dierekt an der Steinpackung fische! Sobald ich ein paar Meter davon entfernt fische, ist alles wieder in Butter! Mit der Bolognese hat man eine bessere Kontrolle über Schnur, etc.!
Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Barben teilweise  gleich dierekt am Ende der Steinpackung stehen!


----------



## JohannesG (25. September 2002)

Hallo Marco,
bei uns am Rhein wird an den Stellen, wo es keine Buhnen gibt, hauptsächlich an der Steinpackung auf Brassen und Barben getunkt. Die einen nehmen dazu eine Kopfrute, andere eine Bolo, was bequemer ist (kein Abstecken notwendig). Ich glaube Mitchell und ein paar Italiener (zB Maver) haben entsprechend starke Bolos im Programm. Manche Ruten sind sogar in der Länge verstellbar, so daß man zB eine 8m Rute auf eine Länge von 6 bis 8 Meter einstellen kann.

Gruß, Johannes


----------



## Noob-Flyer (26. September 2002)

Hoi,

wenn es was richtig strammes sein soll, dann kämen doch auch die Mitchell Hechtruten mit 7m Länge in Frage, haben aber glaub ich Wurfgewicht bis 150gr. Ich hatte sie allerdings nicht in der Hand, kenne weder Aktion noch Spitze 
Könntest du dir ja mal ansehen, habe sie bei der Fa. M. gesehen...
Bis dann

 Noob-Flyer


----------



## til (26. September 2002)

Barben kannst Du auf jeden Fall mit der Bolo fangen. Der Drill wird bestimmt aufregend, aber unmöglich ist das nicht. Ich hab schon viele Barben mit relativ leichten Posenruten gefangen (Bolo gabs damals noch nicht), WG 10-30g, 16er Schnur durchgehend. Würde aber, gerade an der Steinpackung etwas gröber fischen, vor allem von der Schnur/Vorfach her, wegen Gefahr von Abrieb.


----------



## Vossi (27. September 2002)

Kommt auf die Bolo an ich fische die Trabucco Energiha SX, Trabucco Energiha RT und  Browning Carboxy Strong in Längen von 6-10m .
Die SX ist´n richtiger Kraftmeier für ne Bolo die hat wol so 50g WG ,die RT is ne normale Bolo ,die Browning is so´n mittelding von den anderen beiden .
Die Rutengewichte sind nicht sehr verschieden bei 7m ca 300-400g allerdings ist die RT ziemlich Kopflastig.

Barben habe ich mit allen schon gefangen die eine federt gut ab bei der anderen muß man sehr auf die Bremse achten zu den Schnüren 0,16 reicht an ner Bolo völlig aus die halten heute 2-2,5 kg (bind mal nen 2kg Gewicht an ne 7m Bolo und versuch das mal hochzuheben man wird kläglich scheitern)  


Gruß Vossi


----------



## stifli (29. September 2002)

Hi ich fische eine Safix Evolution 10m. Die Rute ist von 5-10m einsetzbar, wurde in Italien fur das Forellenfischen entwickelt. leider gibt es die Rute nicht mehr zu kaufen.
Eine Alternative dazu hat ein Freund von mir von Mitchel,
die Rute ist auch verstellbar volle Länge ist 9m. Die Rute kostet ca. 400€ damit hat er schon Barben bis 70cm gefangen. Gruß Achim


----------



## BlueFox (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese fürs Barbenfischen*

Hi,

bin gerade auf diesen Tread gestoßen, weil ich auf der Suche nach einer Bolo bin, in der engeren auswahl stehen im Moment: 
Trabucco ENERGHIA NRG XS (Bolorute mit beringung) 
ENERGHIA STX STRONG POWER (Bolorute mit beringung) 

Nur im Moment bin ich mir bei der Länge noch etwas unsicher, 6 oder 7 Meter. Ich will im Rhein meistens direkt am Strom fischen und ggf. auch mal in der Buhne.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese fürs Barbenfischen*



			
				BlueFox schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin gerade auf diesen Tread gestoßen, weil ich auf der Suche nach einer Bolo bin, in der engeren auswahl stehen im Moment:
> Trabucco ENERGHIA NRG XS (Bolorute mit beringung)
> ...


 
Für den Rhein eher 7m oder 8m.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese fürs Barbenfischen*

Ich hätte eine 6 m Tubertini Prestige KB306 nagelneu zu hause rumstehen... *zwinka*


Das gute Teil hat bis zu 35 gr Wurfgewicht und sollte genau den Ansprüchen genügen#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bolognese fürs Barbenfischen*

Die Mitchell Suprema Esox in 6m ist noch sehr schön leicht und auch nicht so teuer, (müßte ich mal genauer nachwiegen) aber das war beim ersten Schwingen und im Vergleich anderer langer Stäbe voll ok. Und über die Größe der Beutefische braucht man sich damit keine Gedanken :g  machen, wenn man denn überhaupt dort starke Fische hat


----------

